# речной, булочный, пустячный



## Jagorr

Привет! 
Знает ли кто-нибудь: почему _речной _в отличие от _булочного _и _пустячного  _сохряняет звук "ч"?
Или подскажите книгу/работу/сайт, где на это отвечают, если знаете. Спасибо


----------



## GCRaistlin

А почему он не должен сохранять? Слова совершенно разные по звуковому составу. Да и _булочный_ уже по факту вернул себе _ч._


----------



## Awwal12

"Булочный" и "пустячный" тоже обычно произносятся с /ч/ в стандартном русском. /ч/ перед /н/ исторически теряла смычку и отвердевала в некоторых среднерусских диалектах, но, кажется, во всех без исключения современных говорах закон не действует, а результаты частично лексикализованы, частично восстановлены (ср. стандартнорусское  коне[ш]но "разумеется" и коне[ч]но "имеет конец"). Утрата смычки была широко представлена в старомосковском говоре.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Что такое "стандартный русский"?


----------



## Awwal12

В первую очередь - трансрегиональное городское койне, в фонетике в основном имитирующее столичное и/или дикторское произношение.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так получается, московский говор и есть "стандартный русский", а вы их вроде противопоставляете.


----------



## Jagorr

Вот здесь тоже отвечают насчёт говоров и насчёт современных произношений. И всё же мне почему-то (бездоказательно) кажется, что речной нигде не произносили с /шн/. Было бы интересно найти подтверждение и причину или опровержение.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Так получается, московский говор и есть "стандартный русский", а вы их вроде противопоставляете.


Московский говор послужил основой для стандартного языка, но это не мешает ему сохранять некоторые особенности, которые в стандартный язык не вошли.



Jagorr said:


> Вот здесь тоже отвечают насчёт говоров и насчёт современных произношений. И всё же мне почему-то (бездоказательно) кажется, что речной нигде не произносили с /шн/. Было бы интересно найти подтверждение и причину или опровержение.


Здесь объясняется, почему речной не произносился с /шн/ (поддержка родственных слов с /ч/).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Здесь объясняется





> согласно старой норме сочетания _-чн-, -чт-_ часто (но далеко не во всех случаях) произносились как звуки /ʂn/ (/_шн_/) и /ʂt/ (/_шт_/): _було_[шн]_ая_, _моло_[шн]_ый_, _сливо_[шн]_ый_, _огуре_[шн]_ый_, _ябло_[шн]_ый_, _таба_[шн]_ый_, _солне_[шн]_ый_ и т. п. В тех же случаях, когда сохранение /_ч_/ в сочетании _-чн-_ поддерживается родственными образованиями со звуком [ч], написанию _-чн-_ и по старым московским нормам соответствовало в произношении [ч’н]: _да_[ч’н]_ый_ при _дача_, _све_[ч’н]_ой_ при _свеча_, _ре_[ч’н]_ой_ при _речка_ и т. д.


Довольно хромое объяснение: для _речной_ у них есть "родственное образование со звуком [ч]" - речка, а для _булочный_ почему-то нет, хотя _булочка._


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Довольно хромое объяснение: для _речной_ у них есть "родственное образование со звуком [ч]" - речка, а для _булочный_ почему-то нет, хотя _булочка._


Рискну предположить, что "булошник" намного старше "булочки".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Не вижу оснований для такого предположения.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Да, в общем-то, для любого слова из их _шн-_списка можно подобрать то самое "родственное образование": ябло_ч_ко, огуре_ч_ик, таба_ч_ок. Так что дело не в этом.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Так получается, московский говор и есть "стандартный русский", а вы их вроде противопоставляете.


Понятие "стандартный русский" шире.


Maroseika said:


> Рискну предположить, что "булошник" намного старше "булочки".


Каким же образом? 


GCRaistlin said:


> Довольно хромое объяснение: для _речной_ у них есть "родственное образование со звуком [ч]" - речка, а для _булочный_ почему-то нет, хотя _булочка._


Нормальное объяснение, если учесть, что лексикализация и аналогические восстановления - стохастический в сущности процесс. Это не фонетические законы, которые в заданном идиоме действуют всегда строго одинаково в одинаковых позициях. Здесь можно говорить только о факторах, влияющих на вероятность.


----------



## Maroseika

Проверил: булка, булочка, булочник и булочная появляются в источниках примерно в одно время.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> лексикализация и аналогические восстановления - стохастический в сущности процесс. Это не фонетические законы, которые в заданном идиоме действуют всегда строго одинаково в одинаковых позициях.


"Мужик, ты не мудри, ты пальцем покажи" (из анекдота). Тут как раз фонетическое изменение. Просто позиция не совсем одинаковая.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*LanguageFunzy*
Можно взять на rutracker.org орфоэпический словарь с распознанным слоем текста и поискать по нему все слова, содержащие "чно" и "чный". Правда, распознан он не идеально - _молочный,_ например, в нём не найдёшь, только _молбчный_. И нужно учитывать, что он 1989 года выпуска и текущую ситуацию может не отражать. Например, он велит _банно-прачечный_ произносить через _шн_ - мне такое никогда и в голову не приходило.
Вообще, по первым найденным подобным словам получается, что новые слова - типа _антистатичный_ - не только нормативно не произносятся через _шн, _но и не имеют подобного варианта вообще. Старые слова - имеют, но для редко употребляемых слов вариант произношения через _шн _часто имеет пометку "устаревшее", например _балалаечный._ Получается, для современного русскоговорящего естественней говорить _чн,_ поэтому новые слова и старые, которые постоянно не на слуху, так и произносятся, и только для часто употребляемых _шн_ остаётся в ходу. Но не для всех: тот же _молочный_ имеет помету "доп. [шн]", но многие ли из присутствующих слыхали слово _молошный? _Видимо, вдобавок в разных позициях _шн_ обладает разной стойкостью, поэтому _молошный_ ушёл совсем, а _булошная _не просто допустимо, но даже до сих пор желаемо.
Да, и кстати: _речной_ и _свечной_ кончаются на _ой, _а все приведённые примеры произносящихся через _шн_ - на _ый, _при этом это всё старые слова.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> "Мужик, ты не мудри, ты пальцем покажи" (из анекдота). Тут как раз фонетическое изменение. Просто позиция не совсем одинаковая.


Фонетическим оно было, когда /ч/ перед /н/ везде произносилось как [ш]: "то[ш]ный", "ку[ш]ный", "пе[ш]ной" и т.д. Как только закон в соответствующих диалектах перестал действовать, началось, с одной стороны, устранение его результатов морфологической аналогией, а с другой, расползание отдельных слов по идиомам, где закон вообще никогда не действовал (как со словом "коне[ш]но"). Ни то, ни другое фонетическим процессом не является.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Откуда уверенность, что некогда любое _ч_ перед _н_ произносилось как _ш?_ Разве другие факторы - ударение, гласный звук в этом слоге, гласный в следующем - не могли влиять на произношение?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Откуда уверенность, что некогда любое _ч_ перед _н_ произносилось как _ш?_ Разве другие факторы - ударение, гласный звук в этом слоге, гласный в следующем - не могли влиять на произношение?


Теоретически, могли. Только введение лишних сущностей требует непременного обоснования.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Обоснование следует из констатируемого выше факта, что не каждое _чн_ произносилось по московской норме как _шн._ Объяснение ему дается сомнительное, но факта-то это не отменяет. Кроме того, раз пишем _чн,_ это как бы намекает, что изначально оно _чн_ и было, затем - очевидно, не во всех случаях - превратилось в московском говоре в _шн_, а ныне наблюдается явная тенденция к возврату _чн._



Awwal12 said:


> расползание отдельных слов по идиомам, где закон вообще никогда не действовал (как со словом "коне[ш]но")


Из чего следует, что там закон не действовал?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Из чего следует, что там закон не действовал?


Хотя бы из того, что большинство форм с [шн] имеет выраженный и значительно совпадающий ареал.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Обоснование следует из констатируемого выше факта, что не каждое _чн_ произносилось по московской норме как _шн._


Из этого не следует ровным счетом ничего, кроме необходимости это объяснить. Самое простое объяснение было представлено. У вас же нет вообще никакого конкретного объяснения по сути (не то что "более простого").


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Из этого не следует ровным счетом ничего, кроме необходимости это объяснить.


Это не так. Следует то, что _чн_ само по себе вовсе не обязано было превращаться в _шн,_ как по вашей версии. Стало быть, простое объяснение - ваше - здесь не годится, нужны дополнительные сущности.



Awwal12 said:


> Хотя бы из того, что большинство форм с [шн] имеет выраженный и значительно совпадающий ареал.


А _конешно_?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Это не так. Следует то, что _чн_ само по себе вовсе не обязано было превращаться в _шн,_ как по вашей версии.


Почему?
По вашей логике, и наличие слов "волки" или "полки", вероятно, должно означать, что /к/ вовсе не обязано было превращаться в /ц/ перед /и/, я правильно понимаю? 


GCRaistlin said:


> А _конешно_?


Но оно единично. С учетом того, что Москва играла ключевую роль в российской истории - его наличие неудивительно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Почему?


Потому что есть (были) слова, где не превратилось.



Awwal12 said:


> По вашей логике, и наличие слов "волки" или "полки", вероятно, должно означать, что /к/ вовсе не обязано было превращаться в /ц/ перед /и/, я правильно понимаю?


Не понял шутки, приведите примеры.



Awwal12 said:


> С учетом того, что Москва играла ключевую роль в российской истории - его наличие неудивительно.


Объясните механизм связи ключевой роли Москвы в российской истории и влияния московского говора на произношение широких масс русского населения за 101-м километром.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Потому что есть (были) слова, где не превратилось.


Такой вывод невозможно сделать по синхронному состоянию.


GCRaistlin said:


> Не понял шутки, приведите примеры.


Др.-рус. вълци, пълци, лоуци, пороци...


GCRaistlin said:


> Объясните механизм связи ключевой роли Москвы в российской истории и влияния московского говора на произношение широких масс русского населения за 101-м километром.


Столичные словечки всегда престижны.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Такой вывод невозможно сделать по синхронному состоянию.


Почему? Есть _речной,_ где, как указано выше, _шн_ никогда не было_,_ и есть _булочная,_ где было_._



Awwal12 said:


> Др.-рус. вълци, пълци, лоуци, пороци...


Смысл вашей шутки остается туманным.



Awwal12 said:


> Столичные словечки всегда престижны.


Принимая во внимание уровень развития дорог и транспорта в прежние эпохи, констатируем, что абсолютное большинство русского населения никогда не бывало в Москве. Случалось, несомненно, и такое, что из целой деревни на протяжении жизни поколения там не бывало никого. Но _конешно_ волшебным образом пролезло всюду.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему? Есть _речной,_ где, как указано выше, _шн_ никогда не было


Почему вы решили, что никогда не было?


GCRaistlin said:


> Смысл вашей шутки остается туманным.


Смысл в том, что морфология постоянно ликвидирует результаты фонетических законов на морфемных границах. В словоизменении более активно, в словообразовании менее активно, но процесс сам по себе совершенно тривиален. По вашей же логике точно так же получается, что в древнерусском не было и не могло быть указанных форм (если исходить чисто из синхронного русского материала).


GCRaistlin said:


> Принимая во внимание уровень развития дорог и транспорта в прежние эпохи, констатируем, что абсолютное большинство русского населения никогда не бывало в Москве.


Большинство населения и в Петербурге никогда не было, не говоря про Германию, однако есть же в русском глагол "выглядеть", например. Очень странный аргумент.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Почему вы решили, что никогда не было?


А почему вы решили, что было?



Awwal12 said:


> Смысл в том, что морфология постоянно ликвидирует результаты фонетических законов на морфемных границах.


Напомню, что я просил привести пример - конкретно пример того, что /к/ обязано превращаться в /ц/ перед /и/. Вы так и не привели его - из современного русского. Поэтому шутка остается непонятной.



Awwal12 said:


> Большинство населения и в Петербурге никогда не было, не говоря про Германию, однако есть же в русском глагол "выглядеть", например. Очень странный аргумент.


Не понимаю, какая связь между Петербургом, Германией и глаголом "выглядеть", однако странным, на мой взгляд, является как раз ваш аргумент - что _конешно_ вошло в русский язык, потому что столичные словечки престижны. Москва для русской глубинки вплоть до середины XIX века - примерно как Луна для нас: добраться теоретически можно, практически - не нужно, соответственно, особенности тамошнего языка волнуют нас мало и на наш собственный язык едва ли могут влиять.


----------



## Jagorr

GCRaistlin said:


> Довольно хромое объяснение: для _речной_ у них есть "родственное образование со звуком [ч]" - речка, а для _булочный_ почему-то нет, хотя _булочка._


Так _булочка _здесь по-моему и не к месту. Не только потому, что слова, оканчивающиеся на _-чка _не произносятся никак иначе, но и потому, что речной образован от реки, как булочный - от булки, молочный - от молока (не молочка) и так далее.



GCRaistlin said:


> А почему вы решили, что было?



Не решили, но исключать нельзя. Несмотря на мою (и, видимо, Вашу) интуицию, что речной не произносилось иначе, такая возможность не исключена.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> А почему вы решили, что было?


Это самое простое объяснение.
Фонетически нет никакой артикуляционно значимой разницы между положением /*ч/ в "наро[ш]но" и "то[ч]но", например. Зато есть зафиксированные письменно и устно (см., в частности, "Лекции по истории русского языка" Будде, 1906 г.) формы вида "табашникъ", "ношной", бывшее с. Решное ("Рѣшное") Нижегородской губернии, бывшая Мушная улица в Петербурге (по мучным рядам, расположенным на ней; ныне - Мучной переулок), "кушной ученикъ" (ученик кучеосыпщика), фамилия Светлишный (от "светлица") и т.д. и т.п., которые со всей очевидностью показывают, с одной стороны, принципиальную неограниченность явления и, с другой, его прогрессирующее сужение со временем (ещё во времена Будде произношение "ношной", судя по всему, было нормативным).


----------



## Awwal12

P.S.: Собственно, скорее всего я не прав насчет диалектов (русских), в которых перехода не было в принципе. Карта (ДАРЯ, к.84) показывает совершенно хаотичное чересполосное распределение говоров с [ш] в словах "яичница" и "мучной". Карта 83 (там же) показывает, что словоформы с [шн] на месте "чн" наиболее редки на северо-востоке и наиболее частотны в восточных среднерусских говорах, но не более того. Это, вероятнее всего, указывает, что переход случился во всех говорах позднего восточного древнерусского (при выпадении редуцированного в сочетании /*чьн/), но после завершения действия закона началось повсеместное устранение его результатов (т.к. исходное сочетание изначально существовало только на морфемных границах), с различной степенью успешности. Среди крупных городов в Москве отдельные специфичные словоформы, очевидно, сохранялись дольше всего, но не более.


----------

